# Swift Royale leisure battery. Located?



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where this battery is please.

My MH is a "P" reg and came without the hand book. I have looked here and there to no avail and since having recent trouble with the engine battery I am keen to know where this one is.

Thanks in advance,

Shen


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We had a 1999 Swift Royale 590 and it was under the driver's seat.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Agreed, under the driver's seat.

(And from experience, the battery acid makes a hell of a mess of the interior if you turn the van over  )


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

On the other hand who gives a Richard III about the interior if you have rolled the van


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

The person that bought the write-off and put it back on the road! (It was only two months old).

Doesn't do much for the driver's clothes and skin either (I had a deep personal interest in the latter :? )


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Friends of mine have an N reg Swift Royale 630 and their leisure battery is located under the near side of the U shaped rear lounge just by the shelf behind the wardrobe.
Good luck
Ian


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

If it's under the drivers or passengers seat, and the cab is a Ducato (as I strongly suspect it will be) you need a number 40 star driver to remove the four studs that hold the seat to its base.

Took me ages to a) find the wretched thing and b) get at it!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Robin

Doesn't do much for the driver's clothes and skin either (I had a deep personal interest in the latter)

I hope she (he?) was OK :wink: 

What went wrong with the battery? I have just rolled a leisure battery over and over, (yes, maybe I am a sad git, but I have to know) no acid spilt (and yes it is normal lead acid and full of electrolyte)

Was the battery in question not a leisure battery? or did it have no vent tube in place? or did it split open due to not being secured?


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Driver's seat.*

Thanks all.

If it is under the drivers seat it is under a "floor" as it is not visible under there.

The wardrobe is on the drivers side in my machine, and under it is the heater so I know the blessed thing canna be there. Nor is it under the interior seats as I have been under them for other stowage.

Passenger seat is looking prime right now..

When I get ashore (we are currently experiencing delays to flying due to the snow ashore) I will have a look, in the mean time any suggestions welcome.

I should add I am on an oil production platform in the North Sea, drilling for your fuel...LOL


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shen

If you fly into Scatsta, it's been closed for a few days, 

Looking good for tomorrow.

Good luck.
Colin R...............


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Yup, that be the one.*

Hi Cowly,

Seems they have got Scasta clear at last and the flights are leaving from there again. 

Are you offshore too?

I have to admit I have spent my extra pay already. Having lost out on Ebay auctions over the weekend three times for a Tomtom One, I bit the bullet this morning and bought it from Amazon. 

Shen


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Robin
> 
> I hope she (he?) was OK :wink:


Cannot pretend it was Maid Marion, t'was indeed me. 

AFAIR the battery was a leisure one (but not sealed for life). It had the vent tube, and was secured to the floor via the normal screw restraint in a 'drip tray'. The event was fairly violent.

To be honest, when you're upside down on the side of a French Motorway with two kids in the back, the resultant state of the leisure battery isn't the first thing that comes to mind so I can't vouch for how it leaked, only that it did.

Lost most of what I was wearing to holes subsequently appearing, and the radio and its remote control bear the scars of acid burns to this day.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't be too sure about it not being behind the fire. My Kontiki leisure battery is partly behind the fire. It is accessed via a lift up table type top beside the wardrobe and beneath it is a lift out tray and underneath that is my leisure battery.
Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You would think that these things would be standard.Our Royale 635 on a VW R reg.had the battery under one of the dinette seats next to the hot water heater.Has anyone said what chassis it is yet,or are we assuming a Fiat/Pug.they seem to put them under the seats.Dam stupid idea.


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

My old van was a W plate Royale ensign with battery under drivers seat as was a mate of mines N plate Royale :lol: HTH


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Base vehicle*

The base vehicle is a Fiat 2.5 litre diesel if this helps.

I mailed Swift yesterday, no reply as yet.

Shen.


----------



## lizard (Jun 26, 2006)

*royale leisure battery*

I have a 1994 Royale 540 and the leisure battery is under a lift out panel in the wardrobe. I know the gas heater is there, but there is plenty of space in there.


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

hello Shen,I have a royale in my driveway which I bought for my family to use,it's an N reg 630,just checked and the battery/bateries are in the rear lounge,under the near side seat,I am sure that all the bumf is in the van also(hand book,instructions for water heater fridge etc),depending where you are in Scotland,you are welcome to borrow and copy said stuff,I am in Cleland,near Motherwell.regards seamus.


----------

